# Maybe someone here can help me out!!



## mr.toosensitive (Oct 19, 2015)

From everything I have read, what people have told me here, and from what I have seen, my W is suffering from PPD really bad right now. This past month she went from the happiest woman in the world, to now her saying she is so unhappy that she is wanting a divorce. 
What I need help with is this: Every time I try to bring up the fact that maybe talking to a doctor could help her get out of this little slump, she freaks out, yelling and screaming. 
I am not the only one who has said something to her either. She wont even talk to her family now, because they said the same thing. How can I get her to go just talk to a doctor? I know that it would help. 
All i want is to keep my family together. I want my wife back!!:frown2:


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

I tried talking to my h about a doctor and a counselor and a host of things to help with his physical and mental health issues, but he would just get mad. He found his solution in another woman. 

You can't get someone to go to a doctor or a professional if they won't go. And if they don't care enough about you or themselves or the family or loved ones to do it, it's really hard to watch and it is really sad. 

I hope someone comes along with a better solution than mine, but I NEVER found anything that would make him see a doctor. He had to have a heart attack in order for that to happen, and by then, what he found out (which he probably already had a clue about but wanted to ignore in hopes it would go away) just made him more depressed and more afraid of his mortality and made him continue to be drawn to his OW. 

I'll be watching your thread to see if others can offer you hope and solutions. Good luck friend!


----------



## Cecezakat (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe invite a PPD counselor from the hospital to visit her and talk. Call the birthing center of the hospital and ask to speak with someone about your wife's PPD. They almost always have one on hand and even have group meetings to help women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mr.toosensitive (Oct 19, 2015)

Cecezakat said:


> Maybe invite a PPD counselor from the hospital to visit her and talk. Call the birthing center of the hospital and ask to speak with someone about your wife's PPD. They almost always have one on hand and even have group meetings to help women.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is a fantastic idea!! Thank you! :smile2:


----------

